# farm ponds



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

farm pond bite has been good the last couple of weeks here are a couple of pitchers from last weekend


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice chunks! It pays to hit ponds this time of year for sure


----------

